# Oscilador Cristal 4Mhz



## chivaloko (Dic 28, 2007)

Resulta que tengo que hacer oscilar un circuito cristal como trabajo en la universidad

mi cristal tiene el valor de 4 khz, 

lo quisiera hacer con un amplificador operacional, ya que los FETS no los he trabajado aun

mis dudas son estas:
tengo que calcular las resistencias o capacitores que acompañan al circuito tanque?

ojala me pudieran facilitar un diagrama de un oscilador cristal con amp op.

y ciertas condiciones para que el cristal empiece a oscilar ( calculos )

porque la vez que lo puse en practica, me oscilaba a 200khz. pero siendo de 4mhz pues ni idea que oscilaba jejej

Gracias por su atensión. espero su ayuda


----------



## mabauti (Ene 4, 2008)

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/test/005/

http://www.geocities.com/raiu_harrison/mwa/tech/circuits/osc-xtal.html

http://www.eetkorea.com/ARTICLES/2001SEP/2001SEP06_AMD_AN.PDF


----------



## chivaloko (Ene 5, 2008)

ooh muchas gracias, checando los links


----------



## worldsocold8 (Mar 7, 2010)

chivaloko si conseguiste como hacer el oscilador a cristal con el operacional? tengo ese mismo trabajo para clases, he probado varios diseños pero no me funcionan... podrias publicar tu diseño en caso de que lo hayas hecho?


----------



## pepechip (Mar 8, 2010)

Hola
Este funciona perfectamente.


----------



## JAEQ (Dic 4, 2010)

Algun diseÑo con amp operacional por ejemplo con el 741 o cualquier otro??????


----------



## crimson (Dic 4, 2010)

No JAEQ, el 741 no llega a los 4MHz, apenas si anda bien en audio. Saludos C


----------



## JAEQ (Dic 4, 2010)

o.o am ok gracias crimson


----------

